# Eye of Round



## actech (Apr 10, 2017)

Put this eye of round on 500* grill for 6 minutes per lb. 












IMG_5601.JPG



__ actech
__ Apr 10, 2017





Put in vacuum bag with some thyme Bay garlic and put in my beer equipment at 135 













IMG_5602.JPG



__ actech
__ Apr 10, 2017





24 hr later 













IMG_5606.JPG



__ actech
__ Apr 10, 2017





Inside 












IMG_5607.JPG



__ actech
__ Apr 10, 2017





Reason grandpa didn't get a plated pic 













IMG_5617.JPG



__ actech
__ Apr 10, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2017)

It looks delicious!

Al


----------

